# Layout Construction How To's



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not that I want to be seen as promoting a product, but Model Railroader magazine has documented the construction of a new layout twice in the last 2 years. From Jan to May of 2014, they made an 8x15 HO scale harbor layout that can be assembled as a continuous loop or point to point. From Jan 2015 to April 2015 (the last 2 installments not yet published), they are featuring a 3x7 N scale layout.

The articles follow a similar pattern: January covers the overview of the design and operational concepts; February the benchwork, track laying, and scenery base; March covers basic scenery and gets into structures and other details, and the last installments provide the finishing touches.

Since so many processes are covered in detail, I recommend beginners check out these series of articles (many libraries have them, and reprints are available from the publisher.


----------

